# BETTA HAS MOLDY LOOKING SPOTS



## sprinklesmommy (Dec 20, 2007)

my fish sprinkles has odd, moldy looking spots on his face and head. I didn't notice them before but i do now. i've had him for about 2 weeks and he's kinda shy but not sluggish or anything. i've had betta before and never seen these spots. :? 

also he's been jumping at the side of his bowl alot, like he's trying to get out. he just started this 2days ago and i don't know how to make him stop. i'm scared he's gonna hurt himself.

any help is appreciated, THANKS!


----------



## vinoth1465 (Sep 28, 2007)

hi sprinklesmommy, welcome to fishforum.com

what size tank is he in? water temp and extra info would be helpful... 

change 50% of water for the time ... 

any chance of pictures... its easier to determine the moldy looking spots by looking at the picture...


----------



## 3863 (Nov 17, 2007)

Is there something right next to the tank he might like?
Jumping is normal for Bettas, And they can be taught to jump on command.


----------



## sprinklesmommy (Dec 20, 2007)

THIS IS HIS BOWL. 









AND THESE ARE THE BEST PICS I COULD GET OF HIM. IT LOOKS LIKE MOLD ON BREAD. UNDER HIS EYE, NEAR THE CHIN AREA

















I'VE NOTICED IT MOVING DOWN HIS BODY A BIT SINCE YESTERDAY, AND THERE'S SOMETHING LIKE IT ON HIS TAIL. 

I FIGURE THAT HIS BANGING INTO WALLS AND ROCKS IS HIM ITCHING, BUT I CAN'T FIGURE OUT IF HE HAS *PARASITES OR *ICH...

I'M NOT TOTALLY SURE OF THE TEMPERATURE BUT I KEEP A LIGHT ON HIM ALL DAY AND ONLY TURN IT OFF WHEN I GO HOME FOR THE DAY [he's on my desk at work]. THIS IS THE FIRST PROBLEM I'VE HAD WITH BETTAS, I HAVE ANOTHER WHO DOESN'T HAVE A "WARMING LIGHT" AND HE'S DOING JUST FINE....


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

those pics dont help at all, but when u say moldy i suspect fungus, while ich is more sand like.

i dont kno exactly since the picture doesnt help, but i would keep doing water changes and take tests of ur water quality. He might need a medication or just a salt bath.

personally, that bowl isnt a proper environment, and he might want to escape it


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I didn't think Betta's where supposed to be in heated water....


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

A common unfortunate misconception.

They are tropical, so they require tropical temperatures. While they can survive lower temps, they need tropical water.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

The light will heat up his water and then when you tirn it off to go home the water will cool down drastically. These temperature fluctuation will severely stress the fish making him more susceptable to disease and illness. Bettas need temperatures in the high 70a - 80s. They can survive in colder water. But just because they aren't dead doesn't mean it's a suitable environment for them.

Have you thought about upgrading to a 5g minimum talk, getting a filter and heater so that you can give him a proper home?

The pictures don'treally help. Do a google images search for fungus and see if any of the photos match. You could them post them so that we can see what we're dealing with.


----------

